
SoFi’s CEO wishes the US had less student loan debt - smb06
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/sofi-disrupt-ny/
======
mattbgates
I wish SoFi existed when I was still paying off my student loans. I was
sending about $1200 a month towards my $40k student loan debt at a rate of 6%
to 7%. SoFi seems to refinance for much lower than that. How much money I
could have saved if they existed. I paid off my student loans in about 3
years.. but I was also working 2 jobs. Never reported the second job... IRS
hit me with a nice tax bill at the end of that. So it was like paid off
student loans.. and then I went on to have to pay off the IRS.

Welcome to the real world after college.

